# This is the nastiest tasting weed that gets you scary high..........



## flupped uck (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm smoking the nastiest weed that gets you catatonic.It's hydro grown and it didn't get flushed or flushed enough.It's dark green,has kind of piney with a hint of skunk smell.When you smoke it it smells like burnt garbage.If you don't smoke it in the bong it tears up your throat bad.I just got done test smoking a vaporizer I got today.I got an Extreme Q.I used the "nasty weed".I put about the same amount in the vaporizer that I'd smoke,usually 4 hits.I had no idea at first if I was getting any vapor.I could taste a weed taste,faintly.I vaporized too much I can hardly walk,I saw some little black critters run across the dining room floor twice.I'm smiling so hard my cheeks hurt.Typing is near impossible.I'm not sure I can get out of the chair for awhile.You get this weird body buzz that just anchors you to what ever your sitting or reclining on.Time perception is altered and you feel hyper aware of stuff.I have the munchies bad.I looked in my stash and have at least a 1/2 oz of this stuff left.I can't get anything done when I smoke this.It terrorized my wife,it twisted her up bad!!! She thought she some how melted into her chair.She hasn't smoked for a week now.I'm getting off the computer,there are things inside the frig crying out to me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

I like scary high pot. I always called it the rocket ship ride. Mostly a Sativa that made you soar.


----------



## flupped uck (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm anchored to the chair,my legs feel like tingling lead.My face muscles hurt from smiling.Oh no I ate the leftover cornbread muffins and Buffalo meat chili.


----------



## growone (Apr 1, 2013)

i did have a funny plant from my own seeds, this post described it pretty well
horrible taste, like burning rubber, and that was in a vaporizer!
and nasty strong, kind of head spinning strong, not good in any way
only weed i've ever thrown away, good bye and good riddance


----------



## STACKB (Apr 2, 2013)

If you were stoned out your mind you would of misspelled at least one few words! lol


----------



## flupped uck (Apr 3, 2013)

I was stoned out of my mind and I did misspell words.I just went back and corrected them.I just use way less of it now.In the bong it tastes like Dawn Dish Soap and burning plastic with a faint hint of skunk.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe it has chemicals sprayed on it? The way your describing the taste is something that sounds like someone sprayed WinDex or some shit on it. 
Shit, I've smoked low grade schwag that didn't taste like that. Don't get me wrong it tasted like god awful shit. But never like how you described....


----------



## KendeFyah (May 23, 2013)

STACKB said:


> If you were stoned out your mind you would of misspelled at least one few words! lol


Ha ha, i was thinking the same thing. When your verging on psychotic, aint no arm that is functioning that well, i mean...wft is that arm doing thereeeaaaaaahhhhhhh im dying aaaaaaahahahahahaaaaaaaha
hahahahaha

etc.



still, you have to respect the killerweed from back in the day. smokes like burnt ass with cholorphyll,
makes you high like the moon. only higher. and four times as scary 
(since ive ever done legal stuff, i cant really comment, but pull that bong up three hours into an acid trip, and man. the horror. aint even fun no moh  )


----------



## Pistols&Crystals (Jun 5, 2013)

Call your poison control center


----------



## sketchyas (Jun 6, 2013)

im on the laced flowa boat 


how dem chemicals feel brah?


----------

